# Before and after



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Pullet pen, Black Australorp, Dominecker, Reds, Black Sex Links and a couple purebred mixes.. 
22 total. And same as chicks.. 
Cogburn


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great pics. Thanks for letting us take a peek. . Cute babies!


----------

